# River Scenes on my Layout



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Progress on my N scale layout includes 3 river scenes!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's going to make for a busy scene DJ. Looks like lots going on. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice modeling. Not a lot of railroaders model an actual location to that level of detail.

Nice work.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Very nice modelling!!


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Great work! 

As a beginner I've looked on youtube and watched countless videos, including a lot of yours. I didn't know you were on this forum but I'm glad you are.

Thanks for posting all the great vids!


----------

